# Smugglers Notch to Montreal



## rachel1998 (Mar 29, 2011)

We are going to be at Smugglers Notch the first week of June. I understand that the resort has a trip to Montral every week. It is kind of expensive for 6 people, I believe $80pp. Besides driving is there another way to go there lets say from Burlington?


----------



## elaine (Mar 29, 2011)

Can't hlep on other options, but if you decide to drive, it's very easy, about 2 hours. We did it from Smuggs--mostly country roads until you get right outside on Montreal--really no big deal. I did use the tip another tugger told me and parked at the Hilton in Montreal--just $25 or so for the day, then walked for 15 minutes in safe area to old Montreal area. Go from/to the car, we used the facilities (potty) at the Hilton, which is a nice perk, as well.  We had a great day--definitely do it. Elaine


----------



## rachel1998 (Mar 30, 2011)

My concern was the border crossing. We were stuck for over an hour a few years ago going to Vancouver. How is the border crossing there?


----------



## tashamen (Mar 30, 2011)

rachel1998 said:


> My concern was the border crossing. We were stuck for over an hour a few years ago going to Vancouver. How is the border crossing there?



That really depends on time of day, day of the week, etc.  But as an example, we drove to Montreal for a long weekend in January and the border wait was less than 5 minutes in each direction.


----------



## Hornet441 (Mar 30, 2011)

The crossing on Interstate 89 to St Amand is pretty small so alot of commercial traffic doesn't go through there. From my experience (a couple times a year) he wait times are usually 10 min or less there. See the Canada Border Services Agency web site for current info. http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/bwt-taf/menu-eng.html


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 30, 2011)

What we did was planned a trip there for the end of the week (checked out of Smuggs) so we could stay over night for one night and then drive home from there (back down to New York)


----------



## shagnut (Mar 30, 2011)

I wish I had gone with Smuggs. I drove because I thought I could do it cheaper and see more. Not hardly. I missed the tour, got lost in the city. When I finally found a parking place the only thing I saw was the famos cathedral. I wasted my time and money. 

What we did do which was fantastic was take the ferry over to Ausable Chasm. It was fabulous. I then drove to Lake Placid where we spent the night. My mom was from Lake Placid and we used to go every summer. I wanted to show Kelli where I used to go , plus find some families that she knew. It was  remarkable trip. I'll never forget it.  Even if you don't go to Lake Placid, Ausable Chasm is a wonderful trip.   

shaggy


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 31, 2011)

Way too much money from the resort!  A friend who used them said it's basically just  transportation; they gave them a map, left them on a corner and told them when to meet up for the trip back.

Do a little advance planning,  figure out what you want to see, get a good map and you will be good to go.
Easy drive, 2 hours door to door much of it on back country little roads.

We park at the Hilton Bonaventure, but I did see a map online which shows all the underground parking garages. We just do the Hilton because it is just a couple of blocks  right after you cross the bridge and hit Montreal and my husband is comfortable with it. 

We go in July when we are at Smugglers. Border crossing has never been more than 5-6 minutes and we have probably done this 8 times.


----------



## elaine (Mar 31, 2011)

border crossing around noon on a weekday was 5 minutes--it's a whistle stop, nothing like Vancouver. If you take a child not yours, be sure to have a notarized letter (and passport or other acceptable ID). 6 of us went for the cost of a tank of gas and $25 parking. We also parked at the Hilton. If you have AAA, just ask them for a triptik, or do a mapquest printout--it's really easy. Elaine


----------

